# Mink Boxes



## Terrific_tom (Jan 30, 2004)

I am just getting into trapping and made some mink boxes. I made them that I can use a 120 with the regular wire triggers or that I can flip them over and use them with a pan for a trigger. I don't have any 120's converted to pans yet but took pictures of the boxes both ways.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

I would use them with the roof on top, this is done so that snowfall does not bury the entrance... Trigger or pan is your preference..

Make sure you wire the trap to the box and secure the box to the ground or tree in case a **** trys to reach in... ie it dont take it away..


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

On a couple of different occasions this past winter, I was able to see by this tracks in the snow that they squeezed between the box and the trap to enter and steal the bait. The little females can be kind of tricky to catch at times. I would suggest recessing the trap in a bit at the mouth of the box.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Seaarkshooter said:


> On a couple of different occasions this past winter, I was able to see by this tracks in the snow that they squeezed between the box and the trap to enter and steal the bait. The little females can be kind of tricky to catch at times. I would suggest recessing the trap in a bit at the mouth of the box.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I was going to say the same however the boxes are too small for a 120 or even 110


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## salmonguy10 (Dec 24, 2011)

I was wondering what your dimensions were on the actuall box?


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

DIYsportsman said:


> I was going to say the same however the boxes are too small for a 120 or even 110
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


Yep. I thought 110s up against 4" drain tube was a good set like his til I saw the tracks outsmarting me. When they weren't misses with stolen bait, I found the rascals weaseled themselves in from the top of the tube and got around the trap. Now, I have made two dozen 3 1/2" RBGs to recess in them this year, each with a mink pan to boot. Ya have to love the stories the snow unfolds.

I like the overhang idea. It may just increase your catch.
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Yep snow is your friend, it teaches you your mistakes and even shows you how inept you really are at trapping... At least for me it does...


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Terrific_tom (Jan 30, 2004)

salmonguy10 said:


> I was wondering what your dimensions were on the actuall box?


Outside dimension is 5 1/2"x 6 1/2"x 12" long. The roof or overhang is 17"


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Welcome to the trapping addiction.

I'm no expert but have played with it and talked to many a successful trapper. You may find it difficult to get the mink in those boxes, don't be discouraged. Follow all mink tracks you see and watch where they go. That'll shorten your mink learning curve! 

BTW, IMO it's hard to beat muskrat meat and fresh fish for mink.

Best of luck!


----------



## OldRook (Jun 14, 2012)

longer box with a wire screen back end like yours will increase the minks desire to enter the box

really cover that sucker up with vegetation and just leave a small opening visible

your bait and lure will allow him to find it and his nature will put him in it if the set up is right

bare box on a creek bank, particularly a short one with a solid back is not nearly as compelling..

Nice looking box - don't mean to bash the hard work you put into them.. Just trying to pass on a bit of advice i learned many years ago..

good luck!!


----------

